
Ask HN: Do you need a co-founder? (Co-Founders Wish List 2018 - GDoc) - gghyslain
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14ftdM5AvialCRr6O_Z9w6A3NI_XNSVJ2AZj3wLxSh0E/edit?usp=sharing
======
gghyslain
I got inspired by alexk comment [0] on the recent thread "What has HN given
you?" [1]. All edits welcome.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16410807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16410807)
[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16409768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16409768)

